# Circuito inversor de motor



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (May 16, 2008)

alguien sabe de casualidad o tiene un circuito como para invertir un motor, pero en vez de usar un 555 u otro componente, fuese activado por una señal, digamos por un control remoto

alguien sabe?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2008)

Mira amigo, si es un motor de corriente continua, lo que se hace es una llave de corte 3 patitas doble. en las patitas centrales colocas el voltaje, positivo y masa. de las 2 patitas superiores sacas el voltaje del mismo lado que donde entra, pero cruzas un cable desde la punta positiva hacia la punta contraria y un cable desde masa hacia la punta contraria, de esta manera obtienes de un lado el voltaje como corresponde y del otro al reves.

cuando la llave esta en 1 el motor gira a la derecha, cuando esta en medio no tiene corriente, cuando esta en 2 el motor gira a la izquierda.
te envio un esquema para ayudarte a entender este quilombo.

si lo necesitas manejar con un control, en vez de la llave utilizas 2 reles.


----------



## pepechip (May 17, 2008)

Para cambiar el giro de un motor de c.c busca información sobre "puente h".
Se puede realizar mediante conmutadores (sistema descrito por DJ DRACO), con un rele, con transistores o con integrados.
En el foro hay bastante información sobre ese tema. utiliza el buscador.


----------

